# Wer isst denn nun Karpfen?



## Borgon (9. November 2002)

Mich würde mal interessieren,wieviele hier im Board Karpfenfleisch schätzen.In Bayern soll gebratener Karpfen ja eine kulinarische Delikatesse sein,aber naja...die Bayern essen ja auch Leberkäs    Karpfen sind eigentlich die einziegen Fische,die mir immer aus der Hand rutschen.Da ziehe ich sogar geräucherte Grossbrassen vor. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2002)

naja ein guter Karpfen ist schon was feines aber schnitzel mit Pommes ist mir lieber


----------



## schlot (9. November 2002)

Schon was feines,
richtig zubereitet mit nen leckeren Salat dazu.
Da ich die letzten Jahre jeweils einmal in Norge
war und seither nur noch sporatisch im Süßwasser
angle ist unser Hauptspeisefisch nunmehr der Dorsch.
Gruß
schlot


----------



## Case (10. November 2002)

Wird von mir nicht speziell beangelt.
Aber wenn ich zufällig einen fang dann wird er etweder:
gegrillt, geräuchert oder filetiert und paniert.
So schlecht schmeckt Karpfen  nun wirklich nicht.
Mein Schwiegervater macht Fischsuppe draus, sieht übel aus, ist aber recht lecker.
Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2002)

Ich mag Kapfen sehr gerne - sofern er aus einem fließenden Gewässer kommt!


----------



## Uli_Raser (10. November 2002)

Ich esse gern mal einen Karpfen.
Uli


----------



## Clint Bestword (10. November 2002)

:v


----------



## Jo (10. November 2002)

Bis vor kurzem habe ich meine Karpfen ausschließlich verschenkt.

Vor circa 3 Monaten war ich bei einem Fischkochkurs dabei der von unserem Verein organisiert wurde. Seitdem werden diese Fische verspeist und zwar mit Hochgenuß im Form von

Karpfenfrites 

Man nehme

ein Karpfenfilet ohne Haut und Bauchgräten
Mehl 
Paniermehl
Salz 
weißer Pfeffer 
Paprika scharf
Öl(Fett) für die Friteuse

Das Filet in Querrichtung in sehr dünne lange Streifen schneiden (max 2mm)
Die Filetstreifen mit Salz, weißem Pfeffer und Paprika würzen. Wer es scharf mag, nicht mit Paprika sparen.
Eine Panade aus 2/3 Mehl und 1/3 Paniermehl anfertigen und die Karpfenstreifen darin wenden und ab damit in die Friteuse. Nicht auf Vorrat panieren, da die Teile sonst zusammenkleben!
Zwei bis drei Minuten fritieren bis sie goldbraun sind, entnehmen und abtropfen lassen. Dazu am besten ein Stück Küchenrolle auf ein Teller legen und die Frites drauf.

Servieren mit einer Dippsoße nach Geschmack....schmeckt wirklich Spitze.


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## fan__ta (10. November 2002)

das karpfenfleisch an sich ist bestimmt gut ,sofern der fisch vorher gut &quot;ausgewässert&quot; wurde!
aber die verdammten GRÄTEN!!deswegn esse ich keinen karpfen


----------



## Hamwe (10. November 2002)

Moin! So lange der Karpfen aus einem sauberen und nicht so verschlammten Gewässer kommt, OK dann kann man den schon mal essen aber ich ziehe doch lieber Zander, Hecht und Barsch vor.
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## Schulti (10. November 2002)

Karpfen geräuchert...... Eine DELIKATESSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotauge (10. November 2002)

Seit ich in meiner Kindheit nen Karpfen jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten in blauer Variante auf&acute;m Teller liegen hatte, musste ich jahrelang dieses Schreckensgespenst loswerden.   

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Geräuchert war einfach klasse. KAnn ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Ubysz (10. November 2002)

jo 
geräucherter Karpfen ist Spitze


----------



## Mühle (10. November 2002)

Karpfen esse ich nicht! Und deswegen angle ich auch erst gar nicht auf diesen Fisch!!!


----------



## chippog (10. November 2002)

wenn das wasser sauber wäre und in der not tät ich ihn auch probieren, warum nicht? ich würde dann sogar richtig hinschmecken, nur um mir ein urteil erlauben zu können. die bisher hier aufgeführten methoden sind auf jeden fall erstklassig, wenn ihr den fischgeschmack wegkriegen wollt, vor allem geräuchert...! den letzten habe ich so vor fast dreissig jahren gegessen und daran kann sich mein gaumen nicht mehr erinnern. wie auch immer guten appetit und was leckeres zum runterspülen dabei! chippog


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. November 2002)

Hi Leute,

also mir schmeckt der Karpfen nicht, aber wenn er gut &quot;ausgewässert&quot; und geräuchert wäre, würde ich den Karpfen essen. :m 

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Mikesch (11. November 2002)

Seit ich etliche Rezepte mit gleichem Ergebnis  :v  getestet habe, verschenke ich die Karpen, welche mir nicht aus der Hand fallen.
Angle nicht speziell auf die Rüssler.


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2002)

Moin,

 :v  :v  :v  ich will mich doch nicht umbringen, dann kann ich ja genau so gut Brassen essen...  :v  :v  :v 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und deshalb angel ich auch nicht auf Karpfen


----------



## Mikesch (11. November 2002)

Brachsen sind lecker.


----------



## Borgon (11. November 2002)

Ich weiss nicht ob´s euch schonmal aufgefallen ist,aber das Fleisch von Karpfen die über der 10Pfund-Marke liegen hát auch einen sehr unangenehmen Eigengeruch,besonders in Folie gebacken oder gekocht.Und ein Gericht,was schon zuerst meine Nase beleidigt,möchte ich meinem Gaumen erst garnicht antun :q


----------



## Ossipeter (11. November 2002)

Fränkisches Rezept: Karpfen wenn nicht Fließgewässer zuerst 1 Woche in Quell-oder Trinkwasser wässern.
Gebackener Karpfen (2-4 Pfd. - halbiert, gut gesalzen und gepfeffert, in Mehl- mit Semmelbröselgemisch wenden und in heißem Butterschmalz goldbraun herausbacken, abtropfen lassen und dazu Kartoffelsalat und gemischten Salat.
Fisch mit Rückenflosse nach oben auf den Teller. Essen beginnen mit der Gabeln am Bauch einstechen und nach unten ziehen. Weitermachen bis Rippen freigelegt sind; in der Mitte quer verläuft in einer leicht geschwungen Linie die Seitenlinie. hier Gabelweise nach unten ziehen. Oberhalb der Seitenlinie kommt die Fleischpartie mit den Y-Gräten. Hier kleine Gabelhäppchen quer zum Fisch wegziehen un die Zwischenmuskelgräten entfernen. Oben an der Rückenflosse denDorn am Beginn (Karpfensäge) entfernen.
Guten Appetit!


----------



## holstentrinker (11. November 2002)

den karpfen in einem sud mit richtig viel salz
und richtig viel essig ( mindestenz eine halbe flasche)
zwiebeln,möhren,sellerie 20-30 min ziehen lassen
dann ist es ok 
ich verwende aber nur kapfen zwischen 3-5 kg
drunter    zu viele kleine gräten
drüber     wird er zu fett

holstentrinker


----------



## ollidi (12. November 2002)

Karpfen räuchern und dann in Aspik legen. Ist einfach legger.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (12. November 2002)

Also mein letzter war ein Schuppi und
hatte etwa 17 Pfd.
Da er aus einem Fliessgewässer kam (Nahe) hab&acute; ich ihn
auch probiert. 
Das Fleisch war ok (gebraten, gedünstet, geräuchert)
Sauer eingelegt war am besten, weil sich die kleinen Gräten
auflösen. Sonst muß ich Fisch alleine essen. 
Meine Mädels haben einen Horror vor Gräten.
Ich selbst bin da nicht so empfindlich.

Gruß Heinz Jürgen


----------



## chippog (12. November 2002)

letztendlich ist es gerade bei karpfen eine frage des gewässers, der grösse und der zubereitung. und ob es einem dann wirklich schmeckt, kann ehrlicherweise nur der blindtest erbringen. denen von euch sei mein lob ausgesprochen, die ihn, da sie ihn nicht mögen, auch gar nicht erst gezielt beangeln. mir fällt es nämlich auch immer schwerer, arten gezielt zu beangeln, die ich dann doch nicht esse. chippog


----------



## HeinzJuergen (13. November 2002)

@ Chippoq

Du hat recht, mein Bauch angelt auch immer mit.
Ich bin also kein ausgeprägter &quot;Sport&quot;-Angler.

Petri Heil
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## havkat (13. November 2002)

`ne gute Sau frisst alles!
Warum also nicht Wassersau? :q

Filetieren, in Streifen schneiden, diese mindestens über Nacht in eine Marinade aus Weißwein, Öl, Knoblauch u. Chillischoten einlegen, trockentupfen und dann auf einem Gitter räuchern.
Legger!!


----------



## Hauslaigner (13. November 2002)

Karpfen geviertelt, in Brotteig fritiert, Kartoffelsalat dazu uuuuund natürlich eine Scheibe Zitrone. Jammmmmmm


----------



## chippog (13. November 2002)

macht nur weiter so mit euren rezepten! sag ich ja, alles was den geschmack weg nimmt, marinieren, räuchern, fritieren, zitrone und so heiter wird hier &quot;aufgetischt&quot;. wagt sich denn keiner an karpfen in folie oder im eigenen saft gedünstet ohne viel schnick schnack??? na??? auch egal, wie havkat schon sagte: ein gutes schwein... chippog


----------



## Hauslaigner (13. November 2002)

> macht nur weiter so mit euren rezepten! sag ich ja, alles was den geschmack weg nimmt, marinieren, räuchern, fritieren, zitrone und so heiter wird hier &quot;aufgetischt&quot;. wagt sich denn keiner an karpfen in folie oder im eigenen saft gedünstet ohne viel schnick schnack?



Nur im eigenen Saft is nicht mein Geschmack. 

Außerdem ist Panieren, wirklich nicht viel Arbeit. Und um Fisch in der Alufolie zu machen, braucht man auch kein Rezept :q


----------



## chippog (18. November 2002)

ne, rezept vielleicht nicht, bei karpfen, aber das ein oder andere gewürz??? wem das selbstgekochte nicht schmeckt ist ab irgendwann selber schuld! chippog


----------



## wodibo (19. November 2002)

Karpfen zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund aus dem Fließgewässer oder Kiessee esse ich ganz gerne.
Dazu nehme ich frisches Gemüse (kleingehackt und vorgegart), aufgelöste Butter, Senf, Ketchup und ordentlich Gewürze nach Geschmack. Den Fisch würzen und die Zutaten zu einer Pampe verarbeiten. Die Pampe unter und auf den Karpfen reichlich auftragen. Den Rest soviel wie geht in den Bauch. Das ganze in viel Alufolie wickeln und 45 Minuten bei 220°C in der Röhre backen - legger legger, auch die Pampe :m


----------



## Istvan (19. November 2002)

Einmal im Jahr muß es einfach sein(denkt mein Dad). Meistens Karpfen in Biersauce, besser hingegen schmeckt mir Karpfen gebacken. Dazu bespickt man den Fisch entlang der Rückenflosse mit Mandeln, hievt das gute Stück auf eine umgedrehte Tasse(wegen des Halts) und bestreicht ihn ab und an mit Rotwein, nachdem man ihn in der Röhre hat. Die Farbe der Haut nimmt einen Lilaton an und der Geschmack, obwohl ich Karpfenfleisch nicht so mag, ist durchaus angenehm.

Istvan


----------



## Ossipeter (19. November 2002)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass der Karpfen der Truthahn der Fischer ist. 7 verschiedene Fleischsorten ;+  Da muss Gewürz  helfen  :z  Stimmt aber  nur in bestimmten Zubreitungsarten :m Sonst schmeckt er einfach lecker #h


----------



## jonny88 (23. November 2002)

Hi Leute

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur Karpfen aus Seen und die warn ziehmlich modrig!!! :v 


mfg


Jonas


----------



## Hauslaigner (23. November 2002)

Ich denke, diejenigen, denen ein Karpfen nicht schmeckt, die haben noch keinen gut zubereiteten gegessen.

Also ab nach Franken! Karpfen fritiert im Brotteig mit Kartoffelsalat-------------> Fein


----------



## schelli (11. Dezember 2002)

Also da muß ich Hauslaigner recht geben, Karpfen aus dem richtigen Wasser ist einfach lecker !

(Ich bevorzuge auch größen zw. 3 und 6 KILO, hab hier die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zubereitung ist fast egal  Blau, Gebraten, Frittiert usw.  :z  :z  :z


----------



## hkroiss (12. Dezember 2002)

Kann mich nur anschließen: Karpfen sind wirklich gut.
Am besten einfach herausgebraten oder geräuchert.
Harald


----------



## KampfKater (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin mir sicher, daß leute die karpfen nicht schmackhaft finden, noch nie richtig zubereiteten oder in guten gewässern gefangene karpfen gegessen haben.

ich bevorzuge karpfen paniert oder geräuchert.
dazu einen guten kartoffelsalat und ein kühles glas bier........herz was willst du mehr :m 

was ich aber auf jeden fall mache, ist die haut abziehen, dann schmeckt der karpfen wie er schmecken soll.


ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest

KK


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2002)

> was ich aber auf jeden fall mache, ist die haut abziehen,


Wertvoller Tipp!!
Bei Fischen sitzt das meiste Fett unter/an der Haut.
Ist bei KArpfen aus fließenden GEwässern nicht so schlimm, bei solchen aus stehendem Wasser sollte man nicht nur ie HAut abziehen, sondern möglichst auch die dunklen PArtien vom Filet an der Hautseite wegschneiden - auch da ist viel Fett drin.
Und gerade dieses Fett ist das, was manchen (gerade bei Stillwasserkarpfen) das Karpfenessen &quot;verleidet&quot;, das ist der oft als &quot;modrig&quot; empfundene Geschmack.


----------



## Borgon (13. Dezember 2002)

@Thomasas dunkle Fleisch sieht man doch erst nach dem Garen ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich esse lieber Filets als den agnzen Fisch (aus Bequemlichkeit) und wenn man den Karpfen filiert und die Haut abzieht, kann man dasa dunkle wegschneiden.


----------



## chippog (16. Dezember 2002)

ist schon richtig thomas! nur sitzen ja gerade dort die ach so gesunden mehrfach ungesättigten fettsäuren. deshalb esse ich doch lieber anderen fisch und eben schonend gegart, damit viel vom fisch zu schmecken ist und damit die fette nicht kaputtgebraten werden. ausserdem mag ich gerade das fett in seiner konzentrierten form längs der seitenlinie besonders gerne! chippog


----------

